# Farbfilmentwicklung mit Abzügen



## bifibifi (31. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mal sozusagen ein "Hobbyfotolabor" einrichten, weiß jedoch nicht, wie man die Filme in Farbe entwickelt. Hier ist immer die Rede von s/w entwicklung... Weiß vielleicht jemand von euch, wie man einen Film entwickelt und dann davon farbige Abzüge macht? Oder weiß vielleicht jemand, wo es dazu im Internet eine Antleitung gibt?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

MfG Stefan


----------



## Nacron (2. August 2004)

Mann kann farbfilme entwickeln.
Es ist bloß noch ein bischen aufwendiger und ein bischen schwerer als s&w entwicklung.
Dies ist dadurch bedingt das du noch genauer timen musst und sich schneller fehler bemerkbar machen als im s&w da hast du nur den kontrast den du verhauen kannst 
Ich würde sagen entwickel erst mal s&w bevor du mit farbe anfängst und wenns nur en paar filme in nem fotokurs oder ner foto ag oder dem ansässigen fotoclub sind.

Hier noch einige infos zum Entwickeln:

http://www.fotolaborinfo.de/fotolabor/fcolneg.htmhttp://www.fotolaborinfo.de/fotolabor/fcolneg.htm


----------

